# Newbie...and looking to learn



## Beautysalon (Apr 3, 2018)

Brand spank'n new to morel hunting...I would fancy myself as someone who knows enough to get into trouble ...but not enough to eat what I pick "YET". I would like to get to know other morel hunters and learn what is so interesting about hunting these things. EVERONE is talking about them and I would at least like to educate myself on what all the hub'bub is about.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Try watching some you tube videos. I like Adam Haritan of Learn Your Land. Type in morels and your state in your search engine and do some reading.

There are some really good morel books on Amazon or at your local book store *if you still have one*.

Join a local mycology club. You will get expert help there.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

What part of oklahoma are you from beautysalon? Morels are good to eat but I would say the hub hub is about finding a fugus that only comes for a short time once a year or I only find them once a year anyways.


----------



## Beautysalon (Apr 3, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> What part of oklahoma are you from beautysalon? Morels are good to eat but I would say the hub hub is about finding a fugus that only comes for a short time once a year or I only find them once a year anyways.


@yocham85 just about 25 mins west of Tulsa


----------



## Beautysalon (Apr 3, 2018)

celticcurl said:


> Try watching some you tube videos. I like Adam Haritan of Learn Your Land. Type in morels and your state in your search engine and do some reading.
> 
> There are some really good morel books on Amazon or at your local book store *if you still have one*.
> 
> Join a local mycology club. You will get expert help there.


@celticcurl Thank you for the advice!! I will be doing my homework!! Next good rain I will be out enjoying the beauty of the woods and looking for Morels!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Have you been looking any lately?


----------

